# Macchi MC.202 Folgore



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)

Macchi MC.202 "Folgore" captured by the allies in Sicily, Pachino Airfield, Summer 1943 marked British and returned to the 3 Sqn RAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2019)

Beuteflugzeug - Macchi MC 202 - original Foto - aufgenommen 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

Beauty


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MACCHI MC202 FOLGORE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------

